# tool bag or tool box choices



## jwc250r (Mar 2, 2011)

Just looking to see what kinda tool bags or boxes people are using these days. I have just worn through a tool bag in approx 6 months and I want to buy something that will last.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Duck.:blink:








Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:hang:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

dosen't everybody use an empty spackel bucket?


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

How about an intro?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a cardboard box bungie corded to a skateboard. To make it easier to use, I drilled a hole though the nose and ran a rope through as a handle.






Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Who needs a tool bag? I just carry a tool in each hand and make several trips to the truck, makes the day go by faster...


----------



## Hairyhosebib (Mar 10, 2011)

I use a heavy bucket that big pool tabs come in. They are taller than a 5 gallon bucket and makes a great seat when waiting for the elevator. They also have a lid that screws on and seals. I work at ASU. They get lots of these at the swimming pools on campus.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use a K-Mart shopping cart once I can find a fourth wheel that thing will be awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I have my tools separated into 4 catagorys in different bags. Sweat/pex, waste/vent, gas and service.

I use soft bags, but since they aren't all overloaded with tools, they aren't too heavy, and have room to throw a screw gun, sawzall, or caulking gun in them.

Also, I've had my bag's for about 3 years. Keep them dry (as much as you can), and clean, and they seem to work a long time.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Milk crates work great and if any pz members wants all I need are shipping costs and I'll send you a couple (dont use for 1/2" fittings they tend to fall out)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use the canvas water carriers -- Nice soft bottom that won't scratch finished floors or counter tops and they're collapsible for easy storage.

Almost all of the hand tools are in two buckets in the rear of my truck and I just throw whatever tools I'm going to need into the canvas carrier and off I go.

I pick 'em up at the local Army/Navy Surplus store for 4 or 5 bucks -- They last about 2 years and then I throw 'em out.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't need a tool box since I only use a pliers, hammer, hacksaw, and screwdriver.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> I don't need a tool box since I only use a pliers, hammer, hacksaw, and screwdriver.


Yea I eyeball the pipe lengths too.... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use a Husky tool bag http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202018002&R=202018002

Padded shoulder strap frees up a hand and saves a trip to the truck. The all black bags are studier than the red/black ones. I've killed the lesser ones in 6 months. This one has been trucking along just fine. The Vet Pac bags are awesome, I'm just not at that price point right now.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea I eyeball the pipe lengths too.... :thumbup::laughing:


I used to work with a guy that that is all he had for tools, and his jobs looked like it, too....


----------



## Sylvain (Jan 22, 2011)

I use a leather bag like this =>









I have also a metal tool box for tools like cutter pipe, hacksaw, hammer etc...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Recently been using the bucket boss. works okay. I keep a bigger box in the truck with my lesser used tools.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

Veto pro pac.... works great. only one that i have used that lasts more than 1 year.


----------



## stomper (Feb 19, 2011)

Ditto on the Veto's, i have the LC and XL.
There expensive but worth every penny, plus they have a great warranty to back it up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Veto's here, best I ever had.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

9 in 1 screwdriver, adjustable wrench, pump pliers all fit in the back pocket. :thumbsup: Tools are for single guys that can still afford them :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Veto Pro Pac ,,, THE BEST !


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I want a veto pro PAC too but where I live in Canada I have no idea where to get one


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

internet.... americanvan.com or any place google pulls up. u have UPS u can get it.


----------

